# Replacement/reproduction parts for our VWs



## jeffrotech (Mar 23, 2011)

So, I have a MK1 Scirocco, and I am surpised to find my research falling short on the restoration aspect. Maybe because these German cars have held up a bit better (than let's say a Triumph - and there are tons of resto parts available). 

Silly to think that things like sheetmetal, swtiches, panels, etc... are not being reproduced in the aftermarket. 

Am I just missing the right companies, or if there a big gap here?


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Check out Vw heritage uk 

They are a good oem source of resto parts sheet metal oem rare stuff


----------



## scirocconaut (Oct 7, 2011)

Beck arnley bought a lot of molds and castings to reproduce our parts they are also in the uk


----------

